# GTA IV Game Discussion



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone.. Seeing the high demand  involving me , i decided to make this thread for In game Discussionon GTA IV 

*SPOILERS ALLOWED*.. 

We have SPOILERS here.. so Dont read Further if you Dont want to Spoil your Gameplay..



here are some screenshots  , will post more.. 
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/435/GTAIV2008-12-1319-17-02-77.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/8832/GTAIV2008-12-1319-12-38-56.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/6772/GTAIV2008-12-1319-13-53-88.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/9817/GTAIV2008-12-1319-13-24-25.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/1702/GTAIV2008-12-1319-16-08-09.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/3179/GTAIV2008-12-1319-16-12-84.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2746/GTAIV2008-12-1319-15-42-52.th.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/3816/GTAIV2008-12-1319-16-09-82.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Nice screenshots shantanu


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

well i installed the game & applied the 1.0.1 patch & played around for a while. my questions-
1. i am always connected to the internet. when i start RGSC  it tries to update itself & i have to terminate my network connection to stop it. is there any other way to do so?

2. in the graphics properties settings i have selected resolution 1680 x 1050(60hz). my 19" viewsonic has this as max resolution.the aspect ratio is kept at auto.i applied the patch to increase graphics quality to high but i cannot..if i do so the resource usage exceeds a lot.

the resource usage states- *856/470* (what do they mean?), *Warning- your graphics settings are near or exceed the suggested resource settings for your system.it is recommended to reduce the graphic settings to run the game optimally.*

when i change the *render quality to highest & texture quality to medium* it shows as *465/470* & when i change the *texture quality to high(render quality highest)* it shows as *856/470*.

i have set these values- a)view distance- 32
                                    b)detail distance- 70
                                    c)vehicle density- 51
                                    d)shadow density- 10
these were detected by the auto configure option. 
my pc config is- 
-asus p5kc m/b
-intel core2quad                                                                                    q9300(2.5ghz)
-1 x 2gb ddr2 800mhz & 1x 1gb ddr2 800mhz
-palit hd 4850( non OC'ed)

apart from the aforementioned problems the shadows sometimes turn into pixellated dots, while at other times it is uniform..i haven't checked my fps but the game is playable..its not lagging, hanging, freezing or crashing..i haven't played any missions but cruised around liberty city for around 20 minutes now..on car & on foot, i haven't experienced any problems.

what should i do?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



shantanu said:


> @hunt :  lol , i am playing this game.. hey tell me something.. michelle speaks like a FBI agent ?? did you notice that.. .. and that net cafe thing is good..  !!
> 
> where are you right now in the game ??


Dude you must really have good observation skills. I won't spoil the fun as I just discovered her full identity. But that's not before taking her out nearly 3 times & having sex each time I dropped her.  

I have just completed one of Roman's mission, 'Hostile Negotiation'. Now Roman seems to have bought a new penthouse suite as our new safehouse. Better than those 2 sh*tty apartments I'd say. 

Progress: 30%.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

^^wow that ruined my game

I got my GTA copy.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

great man.. awesome.. its going to be legendaryy.. lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Is anyone able to play multiplayer?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



767hsm.221bx said:


> well i installed the game & applied the 1.0.1 patch & played around for a while. my questions-
> 1. i am always connected to the internet. when i start RGSC  it tries to update itself & i have to terminate my network connection to stop it. is there any other way to do so?
> 
> 2. in the graphics properties settings i have selected resolution 1680 x 1050(60hz). my 19" viewsonic has this as max resolution.the aspect ratio is kept at auto.i applied the patch to increase graphics quality to high but i cannot..if i do so the resource usage exceeds a lot.
> ...



please guys..why isn't anyone answering?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

I'm installing Vista 64-Bit just for this game. Will there be any improvemen in FPS?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



quan chi said:


> well how its performing on single core.
> was there any improvement after applying the patch.


It is playable.
I haven't applied the patch yet.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

i am on Vista 64 .. and yes the FPS are better..  my game is only 15% up  .. just did that Bruce's Mission of Police car tracking and Wacking..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



767hsm.221bx said:


> please guys..why isn't anyone answering?





767hsm.221bx said:


> well i installed the game & applied the 1.0.1 patch & played around for a while. my questions-
> 1. i am always connected to the internet. when i start RGSC  it tries to update itself & i have to terminate my network connection to stop it. is there any other way to do so?
> 
> 2. in the graphics properties settings i have selected resolution 1680 x 1050(60hz). my 19" viewsonic has this as max resolution.the aspect ratio is kept at auto.i applied the patch to increase graphics quality to high but i cannot..if i do so the resource usage exceeds a lot.
> ...



please...is anyone reading this?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



767hsm.221bx said:


> 1. i am always connected to the internet. when i start RGSC  it tries to update itself & i have to terminate my network connection to stop it. is there any other way to do so?


I do the same thing. If you don't reboot your machine that often then just run the RGSC application & fire the game away. Then enable your Internet connection. Exit the game & don't close the RGSC from the system tray. Let it remain there. Browse all you want & launch the game again directly from the RGSC icon in the system tray.



767hsm.221bx said:


> 2. in the graphics properties settings i have selected resolution 1680 x 1050(60hz). my 19" viewsonic has this as max resolution.the aspect ratio is kept at auto.i applied the patch to increase graphics quality to high but i cannot..if i do so the resource usage exceeds a lot.
> 
> the resource usage states- *856/470* (what do they mean?), *Warning- your graphics settings are near or exceed the suggested resource settings for your system.it is recommended to reduce the graphic settings to run the game optimally.*


This means that it's exceeding your Video memory usage. The HD4850 has 512MB VRAM so enabling high texture quality occupies a large VRAM memory. It warns you because that setting is supposedly for higher end video cards with more VRAM. I have the same setting enabled but nothing major affected so far. The texture quality looks amazing after applying it. So ignore the warning for now.



767hsm.221bx said:


> when i change the *render quality to highest & texture quality to medium* it shows as *465/470* & when i change the *texture quality to high(render quality highest)* it shows as *856/470*.
> 
> i have set these values- a)view distance- 32
> b)detail distance- 70
> ...


Update the drivers to Catalyst 8.12 & also update to the latest patch. Turn the shadow down to 0 as it doesn't help anyway. If you're not having any major issues then what's stopping you from playing the game?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I do the same thing. If you don't reboot your machine that often then just run the RGSC application & fire the game away. Then enable your Internet connection. Exit the game & don't close the RGSC from the system tray. Let it remain there. Browse all you want & launch the game again directly from the RGSC icon in the system tray.
> 
> This means that it's exceeding your Video memory usage. The HD4850 has 512MB VRAM so enabling high texture quality occupies a large VRAM memory. It warns you because that setting is supposedly for higher end video cards with more VRAM. I have the same setting enabled but nothing major affected so far. The texture quality looks amazing after applying it. So ignore the warning for now.
> 
> Update the drivers to Catalyst 8.12 & also update to the latest patch. Turn the shadow down to 0 as it doesn't help anyway. If you're not having any major issues then what's stopping you from playing the game?



Thanx a lot for replying.Actually nothing is stopping me from playing the game..i only wanted to know if i could set my texture quality to high...& if i could stop RGSC from updating itself..But why does the game not run from the launchGTAIV.exe? when i click on this exe only a command prompt window appears..in the task manager i can see the process RGSC.exe running but the game does not start. it only starts directly from RGSC.exe ? *BTW, i have completed 3.~something% of the game & i can already say its awesome..even with pixellated shadows liberty city is just amazing. & since the game does not freeze or crash..its completely worth enjoying.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

RGSC is somehow connected to the main launcher. The main game is triggered only via RGSC. It's also a part of the Multiplayer aspect of the game, so I guess it needs to be running whilst the game is being played.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

OK you guys have tempted me to order the game today itself . 

One question, seeing the performance flaws, will I be able to run it @Medium, no AA on 1440x900 with a 8800GT 512MB, 2GB RAM and C2D E4500@ 2.4GHz ? I dont mind bad image quality as GTA games are known for gameplay rather than grafix .


----------



## aminsagar123 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

will gta4 run on my HP DV6767TX Laptop.

Processors: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T5550, Intel 965 PM Express Chipset
RAM DDR2: 3 GB
Hard Disk (in GB): 250 GB SATA 5400RPM
Optical Drive: Lightscribe 8X Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD +RW/ +R Writer
Operating Systems: Windows Vista Home
N VIDIA FORCE/Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS, 256 MB Dedicated Graphics,Up to 895 MB TAG* memory (as allocated by Vista), Supports DirectX 10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Psychosocial said:


> One question, seeing the performance flaws, will I be able to run it @Medium, no AA on 1440x900 with a 8800GT 512MB, 2GB RAM and C2D E4500@ 2.4GHz ? I dont mind bad image quality as GTA games are known for gameplay rather than grafix .


Simply put, Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> enabling high texture quality occupies a large VRAM memory. It warns you because that setting is supposedly for higher end video cards with more VRAM. I have the same setting enabled but nothing major affected so far. The texture quality looks amazing after applying it. So ignore the warning for now.
> 
> Update the drivers to Catalyst 8.12 & also update to the latest patch. Turn the shadow down to 0 as it doesn't help anyway. If you're not having any major issues then what's stopping you from playing the game?



hey i enabled the high settings in texture quality in spite of the warnings & played for about an hour..no crashing, freezing whatsoever....but sometimes the textures would turn to very low resolution for a brief 3-5sec..then they would be normal again..one can hardly notice it.my only complaint is about the pixellated shadows...leaving that the game ROCKS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

I'm not able to visualize what you mean by pixellated shadows. If you could point out from a screenshot then that would be helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm not able to visualize what you mean by pixellated shadows. If you could point out from a screenshot then that would be helpful.



please take a look at my GTA IV screenshots. the settings i have used are :- 
-1680 x 1050(60hz)
-texture quality- high; render quality- highest
a)view distance- 30
                                     b)detail distance- 70
                                     c)vehicle density- 50
                                     d)shadow density- 10

at these settings the game is running smoothly..no hanging, freezing, crashing whatsoever even after playing around for near 3 hrs. 

Screenshots-a) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/3106198517_ae7cb9a854_b.jpg
                   b) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3072/3107036996_8a8b1bac68_b.jpg
                   c) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3145/3107040940_b300878377_b.jpg
                   d) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3279/3107045836_bcae53b9b9_b.jpg
                   e) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/3107051048_a9fbbcabf1_b.jpg
                   f) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/3106223095_a5e11045c6_b.jpg
                   g) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/3107054630_6ac6b95742_b.jpg

take a look around the edges of the shadows..they look like a group of small dots..thats what i meant by pixellated shadows...any cure for them?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

LOL! Oh that's what you meant by pixellated shadows. Everyone has the same issue dude. The shadows are broken because of the lack of proper AA on objects. So when they reflect shadows they appear to be jagged as well. Hence the mixed effect which you have in front of you. Nothing major. Just ignore it & move on.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! Oh that's what you meant by pixellated shadows. Everyone has the same issue dude. The shadows are broken because of the lack of proper AA on objects. So when they reflect shadows they appear to be jagged as well. Hence the mixed effect which you have in front of you. Nothing major. Just ignore it & move on.



thank you..BTW what do you think of the graphics quality from the screenshots..are they okay..can you please upload a few of your screenshots..i just want to compare the graphics quality..also please mention the settings you are playing at.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

The screenshots look fine. I have just taken a few. Hate FRAPS running in the background. 

*i37.tinypic.com/wufkog.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/2ur1p4x.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/123mmva.jpg

I'm playing at 1280x1024 @75Hz with Texture Quality on High & Render Quality on Very High. Rest of them are pretty standard.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

i discovered a thing.. either you set the gfx at highest.. the GFx does not change.. i tested it and found nothing much changing.. i think these guys did not change any overlays for the Gfx in all modes.. they are almost same...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> The screenshots look fine. I have just taken a few. Hate FRAPS running in the background.
> 
> *i37.tinypic.com/wufkog.jpg
> *i37.tinypic.com/2ur1p4x.jpg
> ...



THANX..i tried to check my fps using FRAPS but after playing the game for only about 2 minutes it crashed with an error..so i quit FRAPS & then restarted the game..played for around half an hour & the game ran fine, no crashing or freezing..wonder what FRAPS did!?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

what gfx are you using ^ .. 

and ethan : you on 4850 ??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



shantanu said:


> what gfx are you using ^ ..
> 
> and ethan : you on 4850 ??



am using palit hd 4850(standard non OC'ed).

a few more screenshots- 
a) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/3107236366_edb5efde63_b.jpg
b) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/3107231696_f8f525ede5_b.jpg
c) *farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/3106397541_81f1aac91c_b.jpg

i think this game is highly worth playing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



shantanu said:


> i discovered a thing.. either you set the gfx at highest.. the GFx does not change.. i tested it and found nothing much changing.. i think these guys did not change any overlays for the Gfx in all modes.. they are almost same...


I read somewhere that the patch or new gfx drivers solve this issue.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Now I'm ignoring the minor issues like shadows and really enjoying the game. Everything is maxed out and I am getting 25-30 FPS on 1680X1050.
Even at 20 FPS the game seems to run normally,no lags nothing.
Just a question,isn't the AA in this game?Their is a bit of jerkiness in buildings.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

i got the time square and Lady Liberty  , here are some screenies...

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/4894/16222193cu3.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5633/69701479uf5.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/9779/24006798dw7.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/1082/20217106as1.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5457/94879363nn4.th.jpg

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5534/84625788fd8.th.jpg


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Would nvidia GTX 260 216, Intel i7 or c2d E8500,4GB RAM  manage the game on High Graphics? If not please suggest me a suitable pc config


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

My GTA IV Benchmark results- 

Statistics
Average FPS: 33.15
Duration: 37.40 sec
CPU Usage: 61%
System memory usage: 53%
Video memory usage: 100%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: Highest
View Distance: 30
Detail Distance: 70

Hardware
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Service Pack 3
Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Video Driver version: 6.14.10.6891
Audio Adapter: SRS Labs Audio Sandbox
Intel Pentium III Xeon processor

are the framerates okay or am i getting low framerates?why is my processor(intel core2quad q9300, 2.5ghz) shown as Intel Pentium III Xeon processor?



shantanu said:


> i got the time square and Lady Liberty  , here are some screenies...
> 
> *img90.imageshack.us/img90/4894/16222193cu3.th.jpg
> 
> ...



nice screens..what are your game settings & hardware?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Just a question,isn't the AA in this game?Their is a bit of jerkiness in buildings.


Nope. But if you press the 'P' key it will apply a fake blur effect which reduces the jaggies a bit. It's supposed to be a console-like effect but looks pathetic. 

@767hsm.221bx: Don't bother running the benchmarking tool. It's a complete waste of time & often misleading. The in-game performance & benchmark results vary a lot. 

Back to the game. I have finally started dating Kate on Packie's advice. She is a tough one to get & gets foul mouthed when she is drunk. 

My advice for a steady vehicle is the Dodge Viper GT. It's awesome when it comes to handling, braking & overall looks as well. Got a Ferrari F30 at some point as well but had to ditch that to ride a cops car. 

Went for a boating trip with Brucie to check out the Statue of Freedom & ended up with a wanted level 5 on the cops radar. Got away with it somehow but won't be cruising off shore limits the next time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Nope. But if you press the 'P' key it will apply a fake blur effect which reduces the jaggies a bit. It's supposed to be a console-like effect but looks pathetic.
> 
> @767hsm.221bx: Don't bother running the benchmarking tool. It's a complete waste of time & often misleading. The in-game performance & benchmark results vary a lot.
> 
> ...


Post the story elements in white with spoiler tags


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

BTW, is there any specific key to take screenshots in game? i am just using the print screen key?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

use fraps or may be there is some key bind to screenshot


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



T159 said:


> use fraps or may be there is some key bind to screenshot



well i didn't find any key for screenshots in the game controls menu..& using fraps causes the game to crash.


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



> Would nvidia GTX 260 216, Intel i7 or c2d E8500,4GB RAM manage the game on High Graphics? If not please suggest me a suitable pc config


You cant predict performance with this game, there are many many issues..it works for some and just doesnt for others...The  gtx 260 should be able to handle it...But i have seen that people have had better performance with core i7...Id say fget this game at high settings if you dont have a quad core at the very least


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Post the story elements in white with spoiler tags




Dude these are just basic tasks that we perform. It's nothing connected to the storyline or disclosing anything about it. I don't understand how we are supposed to discuss the game with adding spoiler tags all over the place. 



> Is there any downside to buying Indian Edition of GTA IV, like censorships or some modifications which might make it incompatible with patches and mods released for the normal edition?


No. Nothing has been modified nor is there any incompatibility issues.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Use FRAPS to check my fps...the game didn't crash this time even after plaing for half an hour..here are the results-
                                               2008-12-14 21:39:34 - GTAIV
Frames: 18706 - Time: 629040ms - *Avg: 29.737 - Min: 16 - Max: 64*

My average is low..but still no probs..the gameplay is smooth & i am quite satisfied but i encountered the missing textures problem once..it was during a mission with little jacob & it was raining..the ground, buildings would lose texture for a sec(yes just for 1-2sec, not more),& then back to normal..

BTW what is this GTA IV title update that can be found here- *www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

SPOILER MIGHT BE  lol

Hey* ETHAN : whom did you kill D or X *i killed X and got his place  lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

*SPOILER* It was a though choice but I took down Dwayne in the end & got 25k from X & also his idiotic betrayal comments. I should have taken down the X but what's done is done.  *SPOILER*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



The Conqueror said:


> Would nvidia GTX 260 216, Intel i7 or c2d E8500,4GB RAM  manage the game on High Graphics? If not please suggest me a suitable pc config




Core2Duo processor are still in bad condition for GTA 4 the quad & corei7 processor are the best to handle GTA 4


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/2945/13697449wf0.th.jpg

Suit up... the Rickshaw wala now looks james Bond..  with  a RR  lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

in my system the game takes about 2 mins to start..from the initial startup of RGSC to the appearance of the game menu...is this longer than normal? is there any way to reduce loading time?

@shantanu- at what settings are you playing the game?
apart from the textures missing, the objects themselves do not appear at times unless one goes very near to it. is there any way to remedy this?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

I don't like GTAs but I'd have given it a go if it were $10.. lol
So, do the cars still explode when you hit lamp/traffic pole couple of times? That's the thing I hate most... I mean wtf?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



amitava82 said:


> So, do the cars still explode when you hit lamp/traffic pole couple of times? That's the thing I hate most... I mean wtf?


Yes they do. Bang them for long enough & they start emitting smoke & eventually spark a fire & explode.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



shantanu said:


> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/2945/13697449wf0.th.jpg
> 
> Suit up... the Rickshaw wala now looks james Bond..  with  a RR  lol



Bahut maje kar rahe ho shantanu bhai


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

i am running it on a AMD 9550 , 8 gigs and a 4850 ... @ high and highest and 45 45 and shadows to 5 ..  1280 x 960


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

*###Spoilers###*

^^Does ur actions really have any  consequences in the game?
I mean  I saved the guy Vlad asked me to kill running through the rooftops.And also didn't kill Dwayne's girl.Does it have anyimpact on the game?

Also shud I hang out with Little John and Brucy?Are they useful in anyway?
I hang out with Roman because his Taxi Service is really useful.And also fks Michelle every day.

Also which one of these is better option:Kill Dwayne(D) or Kill Playboy(X)?
My instincts say I shud kill that Playboy guy.

*###SPOILERS*****


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



ajaybc said:


> *###Spoilers###*
> 
> ^^Does ur actions really have any  consequences in the game?
> I mean  I saved the guy Vlad asked me to kill running through the rooftops.And also didn't kill Dwayne's girl.Does it have anyimpact on the game? *###Spoilers###*


*SPOILERS* AFAIK you should have killed Ivan as Vlad has instructed. It doesn't impact in a big way though nor does it stop you from your 100% completion. Same goes for Dwayne's girl. *SPOILERS*



> *###Spoilers###*Also shud I hang out with Little John and Brucy?Are they useful in anyway?
> I hang out with Roman because his Taxi Service is really useful.And also fks Michelle every day.*###Spoilers###*


*SPOILER* Brucie would be very useful as he provides chopper support later on in the game & Little Jacob will provide discounts at the weapons shop for weapon purchase *SPOILER*



> *###Spoilers###*Also which one of these is better option:Kill Dwayne(D) or Kill Playboy(X)?
> My instincts say I shud kill that Playboy guy.*###Spoilers###*


*SPOILER* Playboy X would be a better option. I killed Dwayne though. *SPOILER*


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *SPOILER* Brucie would be very useful as he provides chopper support later on in the game & Little John will provide discounts at the weapons shop for weapon purchase *SPOILER*


wow...cool...

Now me in that snowfall mission where u haveto take out some guys in an abandoned hospital building and collect Coke for Elizabeth.But the problem is after I does that the cops surround me and Iam not able to get out alive.This has been the toughest mission in the game for me.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

*SPOILERS*yeah Kill X , i got his place as i said earlier.. and i also didnt kill those two innocent guys..  , lets see something will happen in the game  lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



shantanu said:


> i am running it on a AMD 9550 , 8 gigs and a 4850 ... @ high and highest and 45 45 and shadows to 5 ..  1280 x 960



you mean your detail distance & view distance are both set to 45..?don't you get warnings?cause i get them..but i've ignored them as with these settings also the game doesnot crash.


----------



## Flashbang (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Can anyone tell me if i can play GTA 4 on my dell XPS m1530 with 256 MB 8600M GT with low or medium graphics ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Flashbang said:


> Can anyone tell me if i can play GTA 4 on my dell XPS m1530 with 256 MB 8600M GT with low or medium graphics ??




Buddy the game in medium settings suffered on the 8800GT and Core2Duo E7200

The GTA 4 is enhanced for the multicore gaming .

Crysis is the first gaming rig killer , now its GTA 4  !!


----------



## Flashbang (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



damngoodman999 said:


> Buddy the game in medium settings suffered on the 8800GT and Core2Duo E7200
> 
> The GTA 4 is enhanced for the multicore gaming .
> 
> Crysis is the first gaming rig killer , now its GTA 4  !!


  Will it work on my lappy ?? plz it should work . Crysis warhead runs at playable FPS on it


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

*Guys I heared it from my friend in Bangalore " PLEASE PLAY THE GAME @ how ever on the minimum graphics as only maxed to HIGH settings " ,, my friend had a severe system crash with the CORE2Duo E8500 & PALIT HD 4870 sonic ,, All maxed to highest & high- shadow @ *15 

He is now getting the crash frequent , but i think he is using the 32bit XP is there any possibilities for crashing with it ???



Flashbang said:


> Will it work on my lappy ?? plz it should work . Crysis warhead runs at playable FPS on it




THis game is buggy game even a monster gaming computer like on the crossfire of HD4850 X 2 , cannot maxed out .

260 GTX is still suffering ,, but anyway try ur best !!1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Lol Everyone is so far ahead of me in story.Maybe because all I do is to tw@ and watch TV shows


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol Everyone is so far ahead of me in story.Maybe because all I do is to tw@ and watch TV shows




you are not alone..i have also only killed mikhail now. i mostly drive around the city, beat the people ,raise wanted levels, outrun cops & all that fun stuff..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Finally I have the perfect settings for the game.
1680x1050
High texture quality
Highest render qaulity
Shadows-16
View Distance-50
Detail distance-50
Vehicle density-50

Getting Avg. FPS of 28-29.
Max go upto 40,min are 21-22

Only 9.77% through the game though.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Finally I have the perfect settings for the game.
> 1680x1050
> High texture quality
> Highest render qaulity
> ...



Gr8 Fps @ this settings , what processor & GPU are u using ??


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

Interesting! I really wanna see how this game kills my laptop. Since this game is like $50 in US, can I buy it from India and get the key and then active in US? Like I download the game and then install with the key from India?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

@damngoodman999,I'm playing this game on Q6600 and 8800 GTS 512 SLI.
@Other guys,are distance view,destance detail and vehicle density all set to 50 OK? Will these settings give me good graphics coz I'm getting some texture problems. After changing those settings to 50 each the problems were solved to some extent but still some minor texture probs are there.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol Everyone is so far ahead of me in story.Maybe because all I do is to tw@ and watch TV shows


You need to work on your socialising skills a bit & you'll do just fine. 



> Interesting! I really wanna see how this game kills my laptop. Since this game is like $50 in US, can I buy it from India and get the key and then active in US? Like I download the game and then install with the key from India?


You shouldn't have any issues at all. AFAIK The key isn't bound to any specific country. All you need to do is create an RGSC a/c & the GFW Live a/c & enter the key. 



> are distance view,destance detail and vehicle density all set to 50 OK? Will these settings give me good graphics coz I'm getting some texture problems. After changing those settings to 50 each the problems were solved to some extent but still some minor texture probs are there.


Vehicle density will chew a lot of your CPU usage & the rest would gobble your VRAM. Detail distance will improve the amount of objects present around you & they would start looking more sharper. View distance gives detail to the rendering of the path ahead of you. So the more you increase it the more amount of building & other elements would be rendered at a faster rate. The texture pop-in & out issue is very common. Don't worry too much about it unless it's occurring at every step.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

^^good then. Anyone wanna buy the the game for me? I'll pay via PayPal. You can keep the DVDs but send me the Key. You can send DVDs too if postage is not much.. Please do not use my keys in future though..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

@Ethan,So are my current settings alright or do I need to increase em?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

i am in love with this game..it ranks on my top 5 list now..specially like the humour..Niko's style is amazing..he just knows what & how to say.!!..i completed the mission where dmitri betrays niko & i think what the story unfolds after that is very touching!!I was begining to feel sorry for Roman...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*

is this just me or has anyone else experienced it-- the game is running fine, graphics ok, textures are there but the color seems to be missing..*everything looks monochromatic or very near to black & white.* has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ethan,So are my current settings alright or do I need to increase em?


Leave them as it is. If you're not experiencing any major frame drops or texture clippings then you should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Finally I have the perfect settings for the game.
> 1680x1050
> High texture quality
> Highest render qaulity
> ...



i have kept my game settings similar to yours...are you experiencing missing textures or scenes when everything looks monochromatic or of very low color?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 16, 2008)

Well this is my settings for the Game:
1360x768
High texture quality
Highest render quality
Shadows-0
View Distance-50
Detail distance-50
Vehicle density-50

Mine Avg. FPS is 40 and max is 45 and min. is 33 ! 
Now I want to ask u guys one thing. I've the original copy of the game and I made 2 .nrg images of the game's DVD. If I buy Dual layer media and try to burn those images on them then would they work? Second thing is that to play the game I've to insert the DVD in the drive. If I apply a no DVD patch then will it result in a cracked game thus making it pirated? If that happens then will I be able to play it online or not? If yes then will I be able to access original servers? 
Please clarify my doubts. 
As for progress, I haven't played it much, just did couple of Vlad's mission, hooked up with Little Jacob and just that. Can't play it more either as exams from 30th, gotta study.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

@767hsm.,Sometimes the textures pop in and out that's all. Patches will fix it I hope.

@Panda, you're playing on a lower resolution and as you've set shadows to zero you are supposed to get such FPSs. 

Anyways,my bro also wants to play the game on his iMac. The config is:
Core2Duo 2.66Ghz 45nm
2GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
ATI Radeon 2600 Pro 
Any hopes?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

^^Yup, on low it might cut it as 2600 Pro is roughly equal to a 8600GT.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Now I want to ask u guys one thing. I've the original copy of the game and I made 2 .nrg images of the game's DVD. If I buy Dual layer media and try to burn those images on them then would they work?


Work for? Installing the game? Yes it will. Just prior to doing that mount them on a virtual drive & test it first.



Plasma_Snake said:


> Second thing is that to play the game I've to insert the DVD in the drive. If I apply a no DVD patch then will it result in a cracked game thus making it pirated? If that happens then will I be able to play it online or not? If yes then will I be able to access original servers?
> Please clarify my doubts.


If you apply the no DVD check then it will disable online play & hence you won't be able to access Multiplayer mode or RGSC updates. It modifies the main launcher & hence won't work for anything online. Bottom line: Forget going online with no-dvd check applied.

As for my progress, Just completed all of Ray Boccino's missions. The museum mission was fun. Progress rate: 42.8%. 

Did anyone get to kill any Pigeons or Flying rats? It does account to those aiming for 100% completion. I killed one of each & apparently there are 199 more pigeons to kill.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Work for? Installing the game? Yes it will. Just prior to doing that mount them on a virtual drive & test it first.


Well I tried to run the game with DVD 1's image loaded through Daemon Tools but SecuROM gave me emulation failed error. WTH does that implies?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I tried to run the game with DVD 1's image loaded through Daemon Tools but SecuROM gave me emulation failed error. WTH does that implies?


It won't run the game from the mounted image. It should only be used for installation back up purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone experienced this- the graphics are just fine & no missing textures, but the whole scene looks monochromatic, black & white or without any color! why is this happening?
screenshot- *farm4.static.flickr.com/3015/3112162093_8bb52bef8c_b.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

That's the look of the game when it's night time. The effect of the street lights just makes it look that way.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That's the look of the game when it's night time. The effect of the street lights just makes it look that way.



huh??? it doesn't look so pretty though!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

It also seems like that when it's about to rain


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> huh??? it doesn't look so pretty though!


It's not a pretty night in that case. It's tough to explain but it has this foggy effect every now & then.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

completed 31.58% of the game..killed playboy x !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

15.35% only. The game is getting more immersive with each and every mission passing by.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 15.35% only. The game is getting more immersive with each and every mission passing by.




I've completed 35% of the game & i can say its the best GTA yet-- in terms of everything--graphics, gameplay, character design & personality, attitude, humour everything is so real life...Niko's sense of humour is awesome..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have almost completed 42%. Not sure what's taking me so long but some biking missions are really frustrating. It's insanely difficult to control a bike & to top it all, if you crash then the effects are really bad. Controlling a chopper isn't that easy either but it's fun.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUfBju7LvWI&feature=channel_page


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL! The part when the guy comes to beat up Niko and gets banged by the cab is damn funny.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2008)

that manny guy is impossible man.. he speak too much  .. what's with that subway mission..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



amitava82 said:


> ^^good then. Anyone wanna buy the the game for me? I'll pay via PayPal. You can keep the DVDs but send me the Key. You can send DVDs too if postage is not much.. Please do not use my keys in future though..



you'll still need the dvd to play,won't you?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 17, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUfBju7LvWI&feature=channel_page


How can we take the bike up onto the top of the building?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hooray! Roman is finally getting hitched with Mallorie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> How can we take the bike up onto the top of the building?



Get on top of a building somehow and spawn a vehicle there.

A trainer can also do it .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2008)

completed 48.97 %. killed francis & spared derrick.


----------



## amitash (Dec 17, 2008)

hey has anyone bought gta 4 in b'lore? if so then where?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> completed 48.97 %. killed francis & spared derrick.


What the hell? How in the world did you get there so fast? Are you playing the game 24/7?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What the hell? How in the world did you get there so fast? Are you playing the game 24/7?




yes you're right! i am kind of playing the game 24/7...game completion % right now- 55.67%, i am on a mission where i have to take down the ancellotti's top capo- chubby charlie(got the mission from phil bell), i am also working for an unknown assassin..it was great fun kidnapping ancellotti's daughter gracie..she was cute


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2008)

I just love Gracie. She was a super-foul mouth but really fun. I wish there was more part for her in this game but unfortunately they had to do away with her. I am just on Phil Bell's level as well. Got to the Unknown caller's Assassination mission spot, dropped 2 grenades accidentally & one of them exploded near my car. BOOM! Reloading time.


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 18, 2008)

My textures are dropping like hell...check the rig on my sig... any help???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

game progress : 58.67%..the progress is increasing at a faster rate now..maybe not long before its completed...killed RAY

@Ethan_Hunt: where in the game are you now? i just met darko brevic, the guy who betrayed niko back in europe in the war...i was supposed to kill him but i didn't...when niko goes with roman to finally settle scores with darko, the story gets very touching..niko talks of how he has lost all his humanity..i just can't wait to see the ending.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm currently on Phil Bell's last mission 'To Live and Die in Alderney' & died nearly twice before I decided to take a lunch break. There are way too many cops to dodge & the SWAT team arrive a little later which is adding more injuries. I'll have to cut short till afternoon as I have to catch up with Dexter & some other TV series. So will resume perhaps by night or late evening. 

I'm pretty close to the ending the game myself & possibly might complete some side missions later on. There is one strange thing happening on my map though. I have Bernie's icon still available & apparently I have completed all his missions. When I head off to this icon nothing really happens. Not sure if it's a glitch or something but hope it doesn't meddle around with the main storyline.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

Offtopic: ethan what's your age and occupation?


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

^^lol, ask the same question to hellgate too


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm currently on Phil Bell's last mission 'To Live and Die in Alderney' & died nearly twice before I decided to take a lunch break. There are way too many cops to dodge & the SWAT team arrive a little later which is adding more injuries. I'll have to cut short till afternoon as I have to catch up with Dexter & some other TV series. So will resume perhaps by night or late evening.
> 
> I'm pretty close to the ending the game myself & possibly might complete some side missions later on. There is one strange thing happening on my map though. I have Bernie's icon still available & apparently I have completed all his missions. When I head off to this icon nothing really happens. Not sure if it's a glitch or something but hope it doesn't meddle around with the main storyline.




completed phil bell's mission..equip yourself with rocket launcher & grenades. take out the chopper with the rpg before you get in the van. for all the cops coming by cars use grenades...i was ordered by jimmy pegorino to work with dimitri raskalov again(funny how that rascal has the word in his name)..i had to make a choice..work with dimitri or kill him..i chose the latter...this ruined pegorino missions with him are over...the game completion is 59. something% but it is not over yet.i haven't completed brucies'  car race mission..will try it after an hour..roman will finally get married...

BTW, did you kill darko brevic?

about berni's icon..did you collect the car that he presented you? its in an alley..if you haven't then collect it & the icon will go away..if you have collected it & the icon is still there..then there's something wrong.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Offtopic: ethan what's your age and occupation?


Holy Cow! Just felt like I'm in one of those Yahoo chat sessions. The a/s/l thing just bumped in my mind.  

Anyway, I'm 23 years old & am currently studying for my CCNA course & hope to get my networking career rolling pretty soon. 

@767hsm.221bx (What kind of god forsaken ID is that anyway? ): Looks like you zoomed ahead of me. I tried switching to grenades but they shot me down before I could even aim it. I am jinxed when it comes to throwing grenades as I tend to blow myself up more often then the targets. 

I'll have another go later on. Thankfully, I learned to stop by at the weapons store & pick up a body armour prior to a fight. Have truck load of money to blow out now, so won't mine a bit of extra protection. 

And NO, I haven't reached the Darko mission yet. 

As for Bernie's mission, thanks for the tip. I know he had rewarded me with a car but never actually found one. I thought it would be delivered at my safehouse but looks like I'll have to pick it up meself. I checked for the FAQ's as well & it said that it's some Infernus car. Will check it out first thing when I load the game. Cheers again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

@Ethan,studying ....but when?(No offence meant)
BTW me poor lad just at 18%.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2008)

^Let's just say it's not that much for the time being but yes come January, it will be a whole different ball game. 

Alright time to fire the game up. Hope to complete it by tonight.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

[offtopic] :-

The pirated is costing 600/- here ... they think that we dont know about the original. I have ordered mine and expecting the package .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

i am at the final mission... won't tell what happened in the second last as it would be too much of a spoiler!!!now i have to take down pegerino & then its all over.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

^
Seriously addicted! Aren't you?
21.63 % is what all I've managed as exams are going on.

Don't we buy any properties in this game as we used to in the previous GTA games?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2008)

aaaaarrrrgghh.....the last mission is too damn tough...played it about 10 times already & no i did not complete the game.....first i gotta follow some goons to a hideout..then takedown all the *******s...go inside the hideout..meet pegorino..chase him..kill the goons on the way...he flees in a motorboat..i chase in adirt bike...then little jacob comes with a chopper..i have to jump off a ramp to reach it..then fly the damn thing & at the same time fire at pegorinos boat below...pegorinos goons fire rpg's...which i have to dodge..this is just too much..only managed to get on the chopper 2-3 times...all the other attempts have failed on the beach....i am so close to completing the game & yet this last mission won't end.


BTW, what happened to mr. Bulgarin?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2008)

Finally oh freaking finally completed the game with the Revenge ending. F*ck the last level was extremely frustrating. Took me 3 tries last night & 2 tries today morning to complete it.

Amazing game & an amazing ending. Now I'll have to try the "Deal" ending. But this ending was sad & left a bit of empty feeling. But I had to trash that mofo Pegrino somehow. Now with that said, the game deserves a full 10/10 rating it has got all over. Forget the glitches, forget the frame rates & heck forget all the bashing. Get this game & complete it. Worth every single penny you pay. Rockstar have always been hard working & it clearly reflects in this game. 

I hope for the next GTA they would have Niko as the protagonist. Out of all the GTA's, I felt this is the only character who has sported the maximum potential. Highly entertaining game. Play it & enjoy it. Kudos Rockstar!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I toh just completed "Three Leaf Clover" and it refreshed my memories of the movie "Kaante". Man this mission was off the hook, just tell me, does it gets any better?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 19, 2008)

congratulations *Ethan* on beating the game.

i finally completed the game too.this time at one go.....and it felt great!!

I sincerely thank ROCKSTAR for bringing out such an awesome game..at such an awesome price..it is definitely the best game i have played recently..providing me with long hours of satisfaction.

the ending was great...it did leave an empty feeling though.

here's a screenshot- *farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/3119422713_bf887b967e_b.jpg

I guess we won't have much to talk about now...sigh!

Hey *ethan*, did you go to the top of the stairs of the statue? you can find a happiness island t-shirt there..i found it..its a full sleeve t-shirt with *happiness is...*written at the front & *land* written at the back.

*@Plasma_Snake:* Any Better? Hell yeah, it'll!!BTW, that bank job is one of the best missions in the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats to you as well man. The game was brilliant indeed. The end was so intense that I literally wanted to complete it at any cost last night. But was running short on time. So woke up today morning & BAM! Got it completed. 

I missed the T-Shirt but doesn't matter as the game was complete. Ironically, the second alternate ending ends in the same way as this one. So I'll probably complete the Deal part of it & then leave it alone. Also I got Bernie's Infernus (Pagani Zonda) car that he had gifted. You were right. It was indeed at the back in the alley. Was a beauty but sadly lost it somewhere during the missions. 

@Panda: It's just building the momentum mate. The game has more depth towards the end. That's another thing which I love about this game is that the character development is done brilliantly. You'll be introduced to the other McReary brothers after this mission. That again takes you into their storyline & then you'll have Floarian's missions which are totally hilarious. The best one for me was kidnapping Gracie. She was so much fun. Her dialogue & conversation with Niko were absolutely hilarious. When you get the mission '…I’ll Take Her' you'll realise what you have got yourself into.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 19, 2008)

Which radio station do you guys mostly listen to in the game? my favourite is liberty rock radio.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

^^
Independent ,yeah!


----------



## Renny (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a lil doubt, as you all know GTA San Andreas covered an entire state and there was a lot of desert ,country side, areas to explore,

What about in GTA IV?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

^^
Set in the urban area only. So forget bout teh deserts and all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> Which radio station do you guys mostly listen to in the game? my favourite is liberty rock radio.


San Juan Sounds. That's my favourite Latino station. Some tracks are really funky. Integrity 2.0 is also pretty good.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 19, 2008)

^^My favourites are PLR and WKTT.Got really humorous talk shows.


----------



## redmanc (Dec 20, 2008)

Did anyone try the Multiplayer mode ??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 20, 2008)

Well since we all r playin' this game and we all have GFW ID's, why don't we hook up?
Mine is "Bumpy Shah".


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine is Abtom.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 20, 2008)

One doubt.
While changing the render quality the memory required is not increasing.So can I increase it to highest?
Will I notice any increase in the Visual quality?Will there be any drop in FPS?
Currently I have set it to medium and textures to Low and is getting playable FPS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> One doubt.
> While changing the render quality the memory required is not increasing.So can I increase it to highest?
> Will I notice any increase in the Visual quality?Will there be any drop in FPS?
> Currently I have set it to medium and textures to Low and is getting playable FPS.


Render quality to the max did not deliver any noticeable difference to the game's visual quality. I tried setting it to Highest & nothing much happened nor did the frame rates take a hit.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 21, 2008)

I dunno whether i m posting it in the right place...
i neeed helpp.

jus got my copy of the gta4 from the store yesterday for 450 bucks.

installed it....

greeted by this screen:
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/1415/rgscfailxv3.th.jpg

i have dotnet v1.1,v2 & v3 installed.
Windows xp sp3.

Now help me guys...RGSC jus wont launch....bought a game and it wont start!
hellppp


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 21, 2008)

this game is awesome.... i only wish they had done better coding... i get barely playable fps on my 8800gt and have to drop the view distance to the lowest...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> Now help me guys...RGSC jus wont launch....bought a game and it wont start!
> hellppp


Just uninstall RGSC application from Add/Remove programs & install it afresh from this link (Full installation): *www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/RSGSC/index.html

OR

You can download the update for RGSC from the same link & try to update your existing install.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 22, 2008)

the game is going awesome.. just can't leave it ...  .. did anyone ended it ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 23, 2008)

ROMAN kidnapped "russian" thats it 

Guys i cant finish the BRUICE RACE ??? its very hard


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 23, 2008)

Kidnapped Grace and went through the subsequent missions. just loved it! Do we get to see more of her later in the game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> the game is going awesome.. just can't leave it ...  .. did anyone ended it ?


Yes 2 days ago. Brilliant game indeed. 



> Guys i cant finish the BRUICE RACE ??? its very hard


Yeah. It's kinda difficult at start but once you get it right, it shouldn't be a problem. Go a bit slow, don't go too fast. The Porsche that you pick up has a great acceleration & hence would turn a full 180 degrees while turning on high speeds. Hence be a bit slow & cautious while driving. Else you'll end up wrecking the car.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yes 2 days ago. Brilliant game indeed.
> 
> Yeah. It's kinda difficult at start but once you get it right, it shouldn't be a problem. Go a bit slow, don't go too fast. The Porsche that you pick up has a great acceleration & hence would turn a full 180 degrees while turning on high speeds. Hence be a bit slow & cautious while driving. Else you'll end up wrecking the car.




i am try ing to shoot immediately cops appear 3 star came at once


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Kidnapped Grace and went through the subsequent missions. just loved it! Do we get to see more of her later in the game?


Unfortunately, If you have delivered Gracie to her dad then that's the end of it. 



> ROMAN kidnapped "russian" thats it


Can you name the mission? It will appear when you enter into a cut-scene. Is it the one involving Mikhail Faustin where Roman gets shot in the gut & you have to carry out some work for him?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> the game is going awesome.. just can't leave it ...  .. did anyone ended it ?



yeah..i ended it too...



damngoodman999 said:


> Guys i cant finish the BRUICE RACE ??? its very hard



yeah the brucie race is tough..i completed it towards the end only..& that too after three tries...so keep playing..you'll do it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone bought your copy from Nextworld ? I chose to deposit cash in their account and I have already done it. The status of my order is still 'Verifying ICICI deposit'... WTF? They need 2 days to verify it! 

Nextworld sux.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 23, 2008)

they will send it.. go to the about page and call them


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 23, 2008)

I just killed Dmitri and saw Kate die on roman's wedding.Really emotional.
Now on the mission where I have to kill that Jimmy Pegorino Fker.He always gets away during that Boat-Bike chase.Really annoying because I have to start all over again if I fail.
Is this the last mission?
How do I trigger the alternate ending?
Does Kate in die in that ending too?


----------



## amitash (Dec 23, 2008)

quick question: i just got GTA 4 from landmark for 450 bucks but since my mobo hasnt arrived yet i want to play it on my Q6600 with 8600GT...now after i get my core i7 config back i want to continue playing the game at that....If i register with the Q6600 comp will i also be able to register with my core i7 rig later and play online and stuf (it sais multiple installations on the box)?? Also can someone point to where the save files are located in the game?..wanna start now so reply quick please


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Is this the last mission?
> How do I trigger the alternate ending?
> Does Kate in die in that ending too?


Yes it's the last mission for the 'Revenge' ending. To trigger the alternate ending which is the 'Deal' ending. You must have an earlier save game when you're asked to make a choice between killing Dimitri or striking a deal with him. You must have those 2 icons on your radar which indicate either of the ending you choose. As for your last query, I believe Kate refuses to come to the wedding as she is very upset with Niko's decision for striking a deal with Dimitri. But I think she decides to attend the wedding at the end moment & gets shot accidentally. I'm just guessing as I've just read about it. I'll have to go back & try the alternate ending again just to be sure.



			
				amitash said:
			
		

> quick question: i just got GTA 4 from landmark for 450 bucks but since my mobo hasnt arrived yet i want to play it on my Q6600 with 8600GT...now after i get my core i7 config back i want to continue playing the game at that....If i register with the Q6600 comp will i also be able to register with my core i7 rig later and play online and stuf (it sais multiple installations on the box)?? Also can someone point to where the save files are located in the game?..wanna start now so reply quick please


All you need to do is re-authenticate the title once you upgrade your processor. So you shouldn't have a problem installing & validating your copy on your new config.

The save games are located in C:\Documents and Settings\*USER NAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\Rockstar Games\GTA IV (Windows XP)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yes it's the last mission for the 'Revenge' ending. To trigger the alternate ending which is the 'Deal' ending. You must have an earlier save game when you're asked to make a choice between killing Dimitri or striking a deal with him. You must have those 2 icons on your radar which indicate either of the ending you choose. As for your last query, I believe Kate refuses to come to the wedding as she is very upset with Niko's decision for striking a deal with Dimitri. But I think she decides to attend the wedding at the end moment & gets shot accidentally. I'm just guessing as I've just read about it. I'll have to go back & try the alternate ending again just to be sure.



No, Roman dies in alternate ending. i've read the walkthrough!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> No, Roman dies in alternate ending. i've read the walkthrough!!!!


Holy crap! Is that true? In that case I'll have to play it for sure. It's a good thing I got the revenge ending.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy crap! Is that true? In that case I'll have to play it for sure. It's a good thing I got the revenge ending.



yup...thats what the walkthrough said..google for it & you'll know. me too pleased that i got the revenge ending.BTW, i didnot save the game separately when i was to choose between revenge & deal..so now its gone, maybe sometime later i'll play the game again to see the deal ending.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 23, 2008)

^^Anyway the revenge ending is really getting on my nerves.Actually the beginning is real easy.U can get the job done with the carbine and the rocket launcher.But When Iam asked to go after jimmy in that bike I dont know wat $hit happens with my mind I get too nervous and hit some rock and fall down and he gets away.
Absense of check points is really annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^Anyway the revenge ending is really getting on my nerves.Actually the beginning is real easy.U can get the job done with the carbine and the rocket launcher.But When Iam asked to go after jimmy in that bike I dont know wat $hit happens with my mind I get too nervous and hit some rock and fall down and he gets away.
> Absense of check points is really annoying.



don't be frustrated. i was able to complete this mission on my 11th try only..one night i started to play it & played 10 times & failed..so i stopped playing..then the next morning, i plyed again & completed it in one go
...when you are on the bike forget about pegorino & drive along the coastline, looking at the mini map..when its time for jumping off the jetty, accelerate & keep a lookout for a drum that would be quite near the jetty, this is what i hit in my first try, after you jump off, niko automatically catches the chopper's landing pad but you have to tap numpad 0 a lot of times, sometimes even after tapping the key, niko doesnot get on the chopper & everything falls down..but once you are on the chopper, just control it, theres no need for shooting pegorino's boat as you won't kill him yet..try to dodge a few rockets while keeping on the boats trail, in a matter of seconds you will land at happiness island & so will pegorino.he'll run & a few cops will shoot you, kill them if you are low on health & armor but if you are full, ignore them & just run after pegorino, at the foot of the statue, pegorino will be standing by a tree, shoot him before he gets the chance & you are done!!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 23, 2008)

hey guys.. wanted to know something.. the DON jerry guy.. he sounds like AL Pacino..  and they are talking about DON family too.. .. is the voice Al Pacino's ??


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 23, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> don't be frustrated. i was able to complete this mission on my 11th try only..one night i started to play it & played 10 times & failed..so i stopped playing..then the next morning, i plyed again & completed it in one go
> ...when you are on the bike forget about pegorino & drive along the coastline, looking at the mini map..when its time for jumping off the jetty, accelerate & keep a lookout for a drum that would be quite near the jetty, this is what i hit in my first try, after you jump off, niko automatically catches the chopper's landing pad but you have to tap numpad 0 a lot of times, sometimes even after tapping the key, niko doesnot get on the chopper & everything falls down..but once you are on the chopper, just control it, theres no need for shooting pegorino's boat as you won't kill him yet..try to dodge a few rockets while keeping on the boats trail, in a matter of seconds you will land at happiness island & so will pegorino.he'll run & a few cops will shoot you, kill them if you are low on health & armor but if you are full, ignore them & just run after pegorino, at the foot of the statue, pegorino will be standing by a tree, shoot him before he gets the chance & you are done!!



thanks 767hsm.
but i found a easier way.pls see these videos.

Part 1

Part 2

Completed that mission and the game using those tricks.now trying the alternate ending.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hey guys.. wanted to know something.. the DON jerry guy.. he sounds like AL Pacino..  and they are talking about DON family too.. .. is the voice Al Pacino's ??


You mean Jimmy Jimmy Pegorino? Yes he sounds like a typical mafia. He is actually voiced by Tony Patellis. The dialogues are downright funny.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah !! that guy.. okay.. but i think the guy is trying to copy pacino..  lol
the dialogues are hilarious..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

One of my favourite lines while kidnapping Gracie:

Gracie: [as Niko kidnaps her] I'll scratch your fcukin' eyes out!
Niko: Scratch my fcukin' balls, B*tch!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 23, 2008)

^^lol



> It’s like, "The story’s kind of serious, but the world is kind of ridiculous" is the tone we wanted. Niko has got his own problems that he takes seriously. He tries to help other people, but he sometimes finds their issues ridiculous. That’s the tone we wanted. On the one hand, we did want to be more serious, but on the other we don’t want it to be stone faced and without humor.



A quote frm Dan Houser,Producer,GTA IV


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 23, 2008)

Pegorino's missions are funny too. In the second mission's cutscene when Niko asks Anthony to call Jimmy, dumbfcuk screams BOSS!!!, man I was LMAO!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I remember that one. Then Jimmy says to Niko " Would you first shoot this idiot down?"


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 23, 2008)

^^and if i remember correctly he replied that  he wud love to.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

well Niko is a funny guy..in one mission for manny, i had to chase a train..while chasing, i hit a pole & flew off from my bike, falling far away..i miss the train & niko exclaims "*stupid manny, making me chase a train!*".. he also says"*curse you roman, i should have never read your f***ing e-mails & stayed away."!!*


----------



## shantanu (Dec 24, 2008)

lmao... man !! yeah.. he has amazing comments for different issues..

any i also came across that sparing lives thing. i met dwaynes GF whom i spared firstly.. she became a drug dealer and i kicked his BF's a$$  .. i also spared that nigger on the roof top but killed his partner.. he will help me i guess in future


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2008)

One of Niko's comments which cracked me up initially. 

Niko: Who's the steroid junkie?
Roman: Niko meet Brucie. We met online.
Niko: Oh... Lovemeet.net?

And there's this other thing which I noticed Roman often tells me when I answer his calls. He says "Cousin, It's your cousin calling"


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok heads up to those who have not purchased the game yet.... DONT buy it from Next World. Because I will never shop at Next World again. They maybe reliable but they are slower than snails . I sent them two mails regarding my pending order and they havent replied to them yet. Plus they are 'Verifying' my cash deposit since 3 days. WTF?! I have been shopping online since a year and never had such problematic deal before!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you try calling them up directly to check what's the issue?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

^^I will try it if they dont reply me today.

EDIT :- They replied to me. They will dispatch it today and I will receive it after two days.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 24, 2008)

are you guys *looking forward to the lost & damned* ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

^^Sure. Anything related to GTA is and will be amazing!

BTW, guys I am thinking to sue Next World because I have given them money and they arent dispatching my parcel... how to do that ?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 24, 2008)

After seeing this trailer I think u play some guy from the 'lost' biker gang.I miss Niko and Roman. 
*www.rockstargames.com/thelostanddamned/index2.html


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> are you guys *looking forward to the lost & damned* ?


The f*cktards are releasing it as a Xbox 360 exclusive donwloadable content. So PC users again bite the dust.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 25, 2008)

MS paid 50 million dollars for Xbox 360 exclusivity.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The f*cktards are releasing it as a Xbox 360 exclusive donwloadable content. So PC users again bite the dust.



what?..so it will be another bad port again

BTW, i used the -availablevidmem 2.0 in my commandline according to the ultimate gta 4 fix..& faced a lot of stuttering & lag in the game..so reverted back to -percentvidmem 100...now no issues at all..anyone tried this ultimate gta 4 fix?does it work?


----------



## kanishka (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry if i go offtopic,

But can anyone give me the link to the online(Indian) shop which have GTA 4 & accept paypal(like lynx-india).I want the GAME!!

I posted in this topic as i thought useless to create a thread asking for this question.

Thanks


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 25, 2008)

sekhar_xxx said:


> what?..so it will be another bad port again
> 
> BTW, i used the -availablevidmem 2.0 in my commandline according to the ultimate gta 4 fix..& faced a lot of stuttering & lag in the game..so reverted back to -percentvidmem 100...now no issues at all..anyone tried this ultimate gta 4 fix?does it work?



I tried it.It dint improve framerate but after doing it I had no texture pop ins.It worked great.


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 25, 2008)

hi guys... i m having a problem in the game... as per the walkthru after completing the 1st mission from francis mac reary where he ask me to shoot a guy while calling him in a park, i shud get a call from mallorie telling abt roman's kidnap. but i m not getting her call.. i waited for so many time but couldn't trigger her call... can someone help???


----------



## shantanu (Dec 25, 2008)

kanishka said:


> Sorry if i go offtopic,
> 
> But can anyone give me the link to the online(Indian) shop which have GTA 4 & accept paypal(like lynx-india).I want the GAME!!
> 
> ...


 
*www.nextworld.in

just see there.. they accept everything..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys... i m having a problem in the game... as per the walkthru after completing the 1st mission from francis mac reary where he ask me to shoot a guy while calling him in a park, i shud get a call from mallorie telling abt roman's kidnap. but i m not getting her call.. i waited for so many time but couldn't trigger her call... can someone help???




well, me too didn't get a call so soon..play some other mission & don't worry..you'll get the call

BTW, read the walkthrough only if you are in dire need of it..else it is a big spoiler.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys... i m having a problem in the game... as per the walkthru after completing the 1st mission from francis mac reary where he ask me to shoot a guy while calling him in a park, i shud get a call from mallorie telling abt roman's kidnap. but i m not getting her call.. i waited for so many time but couldn't trigger her call... can someone help???


The phone call won't instantly come up. It sometimes pops up while doing another mission. Like Sekhar mentioned just try completing some other mission & you will get her phone call.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 26, 2008)

WTF? spamming all threads..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ By quoting it, u spammed too!


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 26, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> ^^ By quoting it, u spammed too!



lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2008)

shantanu said:


> lmao... man !! yeah.. he has amazing comments for different issues..
> 
> any i also came across that sparing lives thing. i met dwaynes GF whom i spared firstly.. she became a drug dealer and i kicked his BF's a$$


Lol I killed that biatch


----------



## amitash (Dec 26, 2008)

I just started playin 4 a few days..just got my appartment burnt by dimitri...now is there auto aiming in the PC version? it sais so on the options menu...if s how do i auto aim at ppl?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2008)

amitash said:


> I just started playin 4 a few days..just got my appartment burnt by dimitri...now is there auto aiming in the PC version? it sais so on the options menu...if s how do i auto aim at ppl?


Why would you need auto aim? Are you playing with a controller?


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 26, 2008)

@shekhar and ethan... thanks guys i finally got the phone call when i went for the interview with goldberg...

i have another problem.. i game is not running properly.. yesterday when i went to that club to kill the 3 managers the game crashed in middle of the firefight and while i was outside. now the game doesnt load up, the initial gta 4 logo comes but nothing afterwards only a black screen.. even if the game manages to run it lags a lot.. almost unplayable... can someone help???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> i have another problem.. i game is not running properly.. yesterday when i went to that club to kill the 3 managers the game crashed in middle of the firefight and while i was outside. now the game doesnt load up, the initial gta 4 logo comes but nothing afterwards only a black screen.. even if the game manages to run it lags a lot.. almost unplayable... can someone help???


Is this with or without the patch? Also what are the graphic settings that you have applied for the game? Added commandline.txt file?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 26, 2008)

Just finished it today, now will be doing side missions, after my exams.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey dudes what does the patch fixes? Can anybody give me the full detail list and also the download link?


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 27, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is this with or without the patch? Also what are the graphic settings that you have applied for the game? Added commandline.txt file?



yes its with the patch and i've added the commandline.txt. my settings are-
1440*900
texture qlty= high
renderer qlty= high
view distance= 32
detrail distance= 58
vehicle density= 41
shadow density= 6


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Yo dude try reinstall the game. (also try turning on rockstar social club and logging in) Mine is running fine without patch and commandline.txt. Try different grafix setting and loading an previous save game. It should do the trick


----------



## amitash (Dec 27, 2008)

> Why would you need auto aim? Are you playing with a controller?



No the 8600gt im playing with right now gives bad performance in heavy fire fights so auto aiming would be much better...and anyway this is the first gta im playing for the PC after chuking my ps2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

amitash said:


> No the 8600gt im playing with right now gives bad performance in heavy fire fights so auto aiming would be much better...and anyway this is the first gta im playing for the PC after chuking my ps2.


Oh in that case I'm not really sure how it works out. Haven't tried it out till now.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 27, 2008)

Guys any one have finished the packie "BANK ROBBING mission " 

ITs very tough some how i am dieing ?? how to finish


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

All I'd suggest for the 'Three Leaf Clover' mission is run as fast as you can. Don't try to shoot out every cop that you have out there. I tried to do that once but they spawn in large numbers & if either of you die then it's game over. Try to stack up a few grenades & try to blow up the cop cars. This should be a faster way then shooting your way through everything that moves. Keep up with Packie & Derrek as they keep moving forward.


----------



## amitash (Dec 27, 2008)

I found out that the auto aiming thing is only for the consoles 
Anyway in options i made the aiming crosshairs basic and all that comes is a small dot...now im 10 times better at the game...i love the small dot...have experience playing with a similar crosshair online for 3 years with the Oops clan in enemy territory.


----------



## chavo (Dec 27, 2008)

hey guys i just finish the game
in this game u hav lots of choice like u can kill Playboy or Dwayne
so me and my bro we play with two diff save
so we found tht there r 2 turning points in game which change the story of game

1'st- when u get choice 2 kill either Dwayne or Playboy

my bro killed Playboy and after tht Dwayne becomes NB's frd

i killed Dwayne.after killing Dwayne Playboy calls me and he said "Dwayne was like my brother and u killed him now we r no more frds Good bye NB"

2'nd point which change the games end fully
when u get choice 2 kill Dimitri or Deal with him

my bro go with deal
he found the toughest mission of game give by Dimitri
and after tht Romaan's wedding day come and Dimitri's one of the man killed Romman in his wed
so we hav 2 kill Dimitri

i choose 2 kill Dimitri
after killing Dimitri in Romman's wed tht Jimmy Pedro***(i forgot his surname) killed our GF Kate
so we hav 2 kill tht jimmy

so guys its ur choice whether u want ur beloved cousion or u want ur beloved GF


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

amitash said:


> I found out that the auto aiming thing is only for the consoles


It was meant to be a console feature. It's more like an assisted form of aiming. That is the reason my first question to you was if you were using a controller. If so then it's difficult to make precision aiming at times & hence this feature comes in very handy.


----------



## chavo (Dec 27, 2008)

hey guys i finish the game but still its showing 62% completed why?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

That's because you still have other side missions to perform. According to the sticky thread on GameFAQS posted by Trini_Bwoi, here is what leads to 100% completion:



> Storyline Missions - 60%
> Complete all 90 missions in the main storyline, in any possible order.
> The pause menu stat will say 94 missions, because 4 missions have two parts.
> Different choices of killing or sacrificing does not cripple affect your chances for 100%.
> ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Ethan i didn't know that. I got one thing to ask now i have found out that Mechalle is a cop and i dont have anyone to date. Where to find new dates. I tried the net cafe two -From russia without love and galloria have ignored me. What to do? And Mallorie has her answering machine turned on.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

You can't date Mallorie as she's Roman's gal. So hands off her. 

After you 'dump' Michelle, you will meet up with Patrick McReary a.k.a Packie after some point. That is when you'll be introduced to your new love interest, Packie's sister, Kate McReary. You can start dating her once Packie passes on her number to you. Complete some of his missions & you'll start dating Kate. Be careful & don't get her drunk too much as she blabbers a lot of unwanted stuff. 

The rest of the girlfriends, I guess, you meet once you upload your profile over lovemeet.net. So that would include SoboHoe (Carmen Ortiz) & LawChick (Kiki Jenkins). The former is very high octane chick, so better look good & have a swanky ride. Else chances are you'll probably be given the boot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

^lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Ethan for the help. Now my problem is that is signed up a Social Club and account activated and linked successfully with my gamertag. Now when i try to sign in to it it shows network error and some times tells for and update. Now it can tell that update is available from the net and cannot connect to the net to download my profile. WTF? is this problem. And is there any *ahem* mod to enable *abem* *coffahem*.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

To get rid of that issue better keep your RGSC application updated. If it fails to update automatically, then you can download the latest update from here: *www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/RSGSC/index.html

RGSC is a lousy application. If you don't plan to play online then it's better you skip the log-in process & continue playing the game using your offline profile (if you have one). As for the mod, nothing has been done so far but with GTA there is always big hopes. Better keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

No its the GOWL program problem. I'm now downloading the latest update (30mb). You should check the RGSC news in the program it self for the latest gfx drive & GOWL update.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't get it. What seems to be the exact issue then?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2008)

well whats the exact address of alpha.please do post it here then or pm me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

^Why do you keep deleting your messages out here? The last time I quoted you, the message disappeared. 

Anyway it's in Irla which is near Vile Parle. Just take a Rick & ask the guy to drop you off at Irla or Alfa. Better yet ask anyone & they would easily guide you out there. Trust me you can't miss it even by a long shot. Phone number won't help as they are pretty much not open to discussing anything on the phone. If you're a regular customer then may be they will send you an sms or call you up with latest game arrivals.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks. about your deleting....well there is no post count here so delete or let it remain same thing here.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

> I don't get it. What seems to be the exact issue then?



Let me make the problem simpler to understand.
1)Turn on net connection,log into RGSC
2)Turn on game.And press HOME key to open games for windows life CP
3)Click create new account,enter email & pass
4)Downloading profile and "BAMB" it goes shows message No active network connection found
5)and sometimes it shows update needed.
This is the problem. Will post results soon after i install update and try to login again.
CHOW!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright got the problem. Yep in that case the patch should fix that issue.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

Been playing since 12:35... this is my first break after the session... my eyes are paining lol. Its great to be back in Liberty City! Well I have no more missions from Roman ATM. Doing Vlad's mission. Reached Ivan The Not So Terrible but havent started it yet. Little Jacob's missions are pending. Took Michelle on date thrice ... got invited inside on the second one . Scared her off on the third one by crashing my Hellfire at a high speed with she sitting behind me lol . 

I have NO technical problems and this game looks and runs better than on it did on my Sh1tbox 360. I dunno why are people so angry with it. I am playing at Medium/High/20/25/30/2. It runs fine and averages at 31 or something .


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2008)

allright if i get down at irla or vile parle.then how long it will take from there.
can you please tell me the shortest route.as i am not frequent to that place so dont know much about it.i only know andheri station east.

is there any specific landmark near it.bus stop etc.
i mean if i just say alpha will they understand.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 29, 2008)

Dude don't worry. Rest assured, you won't get lost. You need to head towards Andheri (W) & from there just ask any Rick driver to route it to Irla or just ask them if they know Alfa. Just ask someone for direction.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep! you can say that. After i started playing gta4 i am missing my fav show DragonBall Z ever since. I love this show but i simply can help forgetting the time thus missing the show everyday. Yo dude can anybody give me the download link of the gta4 latest patch. Can find it. [offtopic] is there any software that can remind me like an organizer that can tell me its time for the show? [/offtopic]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 30, 2008)

Patch link (again): *msxb-d1.vo.llnw.net:3074/content/5454083b/5454083B1000008310000183.cab?n=CB5EDA107F2BA302


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks

Yo dude patching it up surely solved the problem. Now my account totall downloaded. After starting new game and driving roman home i get 5gamepoints+1achivement. Mltplyr working fine but nobody online. After that i switched back to my offline profile. I just wanted to share some interesting things. After dating with Carmen(find at love.net) i gained her special ability Health boost. Call her anytime when low on health and you gain full health. And i also unlocked lil' Jacob spability he now sells me latest wepons at lower price than the shops. Sorry if already posted.


----------



## confused (Dec 31, 2008)

where can i buy gta4 in bombay??? is it really available for 500 rs??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 31, 2008)

confused said:


> where can i buy gta4 in bombay??? is it really available for 500 rs??




from alfa market...irla, a little way off from andheri station. you can get it for rs425 only.


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there Kate in the game ? lol...any screenshot  I hope it will be upto my expectation


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya there is a Kate in the game. Will post screenies soon

I've now at just 30gamepoints in my new live account.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> Is there Kate in the game ? lol...any screenshot  I hope it will be upto my expectation




what's with kate anyway?, 
BTW, i think the cutest girl in the game is mallorie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, Mallorie is really hot!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

But you should see Carmen she is hot. Mellorie not so hot after she dumb's you.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Mellorie not so hot after she dumb's you.


Don't you mean Michelle?


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2009)

lol...okay. If anyone got the pics then we can see who is the best  I think there are some 5 gals to date. So only if some can snap them and post here then only...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2009)

good discussion guys!! I am Proud of you.. 

but to find the hottest babe shouldnt u look in the strip club


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey I have a doubt.

I have a home desktop with no internet connection and a laptop with a dialup connection. I am gonna buy GTA4 and play on the desktop but do you think i can do it without internet??

Or do I buy a pirated one??


----------



## kanishka (Jan 1, 2009)

Please can anyone tell me from where can i buy the game online which accepts Paypal????


Please tell me.

Also , Nextworld dont accept Paypal .


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2009)

Rollercoaster said:


> good discussion guys!! I am Proud of you..
> 
> but to find the hottest babe shouldnt u look in the strip club


is there something wrong in discussion abt game characters ? 
lol

I wouldn't believe the second line until you post some proof


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2009)

T, none of them are as hot & you'd imagine. The way they are designed I would rather just take a glance & walk away. Not as impressive as the DMC babes. Anyway, If you really wanted to see how they look here's a direct link:
*www.gta4.net/friends-and-girlfriends/?vo=62

Just scroll down & you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## anispace (Jan 2, 2009)

yuck... all of them suck (no pun intended). The only one thats decent looking is Michelle but sadly she is actually Karen


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

^^Dont give away spoilers like that... geez!

Ok update :- Reached 'The Snow Storm'. Failed once yesterday then had to go out . Just got up and will start playing in a while . Finished Playboy X's missions upto Photo Shoot. Dwayne's missions also done upto Undress To Kill. Francis' mission 'The Final Interview' is on hold bcoz the lawyers have still not called me. The game is great... really amazing. I never knew the story will be so good bcoz I played only upto Uncle Vlad on X360 IIRC.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 2, 2009)

this thread is for spoilers man.. its in the title..  so beware..

and yes a tip.. to avoid a massacre in the final interview.. use a knife to kill the person not a gun  , you can exit the building like you came..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2009)

shantanu said:


> and yes a tip.. to avoid a massacre in the final interview.. use a knife to kill the person not a gun  , you can exit the building like you came..


No wonder my interview was a open invitation for the cops.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

I went in with a knife, killed him in one blow then broke one of the windows and jumped out of it. As simple as that. BTW, killed Playboy X and completed all McReary missions. Started dating Kiki. And that mission 'The Snow Storm' is tough for me .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

Where to get the knife?


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 2, 2009)

^^For me too.I think it is the second toughest mission in the game.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 2, 2009)

go on the one of the bridges you will gte it there.. or kill one of the hookers  lol


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Where to get the knife?



U can buy it frm Little Jacob also.


----------



## jesloa (Jan 3, 2009)

*photosnag.com/img/1919/y08m1110mhmd/2.gif Just brought one yesterday!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 3, 2009)

> go on the one of the bridges you will gte it there.. or kill one of the hookers  lol


Just get the gun shoot them in the head. This is what i always do.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

any one on the killing mission on "jimmy pegarinno" to kill him ????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally Oh finally,got this game for my PS3. The graphics look way better on PS3 than on the PC,no gliches nothing.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 4, 2009)

The game barely moves prpoperly on mine .. 
Culprit is 1GB RAM ...  Processor is E4500 (which is fine) ... Pathetic FPS .. 0 - 10  
Keeping game aside now and waiting for MAy for upgrade.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Finally Oh finally,got this game for my PS3. The graphics look way better on PS3 than on the PC,no gliches nothing.



If I remember correctly, you were playing on High settings.... if so, then this aint possible.

Console settings :-

Medium
Low
20
20
33
0
Post Processing on


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok fnished Three Leaf Clovers. Got loads of money . Finished 'Actions Speak More Than Words' mission too.


----------



## kanishka (Jan 9, 2009)

Was wondering that noone replied to my question...



kanishka said:


> Please can anyone tell me from where can i buy the game online which accepts Paypal????
> 
> 
> Please tell me.
> ...


----------



## Gurtaj (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



sekhar_xxx said:


> in my system the game takes about 2 mins to start..from the initial startup of RGSC to the appearance of the game menu...is this longer than normal? is there any way to reduce loading time?
> 
> @shantanu- at what settings are you playing the game?
> apart from the textures missing, the objects themselves do not appear at times unless one goes very near to it. is there any way to remedy this?




Just tell me the configuration.then I can tell  u the exact ways to stop this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

Finished all Gerry, Derick, Ray, Paul missions. Killed Francis . I know that kiling Derick would have given me the advantage to call off the cops anytime I want but Francis was one SOB who needed some lessons. So I gave him a hard one .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Game Finished completed only 69%. Got my revenge and got Kate killed  )

14 out of 50 achievements unlocked.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: GTA Heaven*



Gurtaj said:


> Just tell me the configuration.then I can tell  u the exact ways to stop this.



my config is--asus p5kc m/b, intel q9300 core 2 quad @ 2.5ghz, 1x2gb & 1x1gb ddr2 800mhz ram, palit hd4850 standard(non oc'ed).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Yo dude your sys is gr8. If you are talking about the character that appear when you click start then this is natural to happen and it takes time. Did you apply patch? The textures go missing but comes back in a jiffy right?



> Finished all Gerry, Derick, Ray, Paul missions. Killed Francis . I know that kiling Derick would have given me the advantage to call off the cops anytime I want but Francis was one SOB who needed some lessons. So I gave him a hard one .


+1

Who is this lollipop girl? I saw her in the official page and also on RGSC application?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Game Finished completed only 69%. Got my revenge and got Kate killed  )
> 
> 14 out of 50 achievements unlocked.



Congrats. I will be following you soon as I have  5 day vacation.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Yo dude you will need a live account or you are not getting any achievements.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont care about the achievements. I want to finish atleast 90% of the game .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 12, 2009)

HAve u guys tried the Patch for PC. I am using a *Cough* version, should i install the patch. Does it have any side affects


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2009)

^^No side effects for me.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 12, 2009)

i tried the game both ways


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 12, 2009)

Install the latest patch for gta4 and install the latest drivers for graphics card. You will get a considerable performance gain


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2009)

guys i have one query.suppose if i upgrade later.then at that time will i be able to reinstall this game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 13, 2009)

^Yes.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks  .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

30% through,saved Roman from Damitri's thugs. Packey ask for a robbery  which is damn tough.they just don't stop coming!
BTW for that final interview mission,I killed the guy with punches,broke a window and jumped! LOL!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

^I killed him with a knife and then jumped out .


----------



## RMN (Jan 13, 2009)

just started playing...and seems my config cant handle it in high texture settings....how is that possible?
i mean 4850 should be able to handle it right?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

^No. Even GTX280s sweat while running this game .

Anyways, finsihed 'Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend' mission.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2009)

You are close. Keep going with the side missions now or you wont be completing 90%. You may but afterwards it will get boaring.


----------



## channabasanna (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Ordered for the PC version of the game through EBay. Does it run in my machine, i mean at lower resolutions (not 1440x900) as i have XFX 7600GS, i have no plans of upgrading the Graphics Card right now. If it does not in my pc, i will try in my brother's DELL XPS M1530.

I did not know where to ask the below queries in the forum.
Also can anyone tell me that how many discs the game is, do we need to use the game disc while playing the game.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 14, 2009)

Ur GPU can give u problem while running game as its not that good.
The game comes in 2 DVD's (Dual layered)
And yes .. U need to insert DVD to play the game.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2009)

*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473&st=0

guys can anyone please explain this thing in detail to me.

i have these doubts

1.what we have to divide.the numbers shown in menu screeen like resourses used 350/494

2.where should we add this -height 1080 -width 1920 -availablevidmem 0.65 
i mean should we right click on shortcut and add at the end of the target.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 14, 2009)

Finished the story missions. Chose to take a revenge. I also killed Darko Brevic.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 14, 2009)

guys even the blur effect is not good.is there any way to modify it i dont want to turn it off just make a bit clearer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2009)

Press the 'P' key to turn off the blur filter.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey psychosocial: what is you total percentage of game progress.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 15, 2009)

Around 61 or 62%


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 15, 2009)

i have config in siggy. Can u provide some performanacing increasing tweaks so that i can play in playable frame rates


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

No without a gpu it is impossible to run gta4.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 16, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> No without a gpu it is impossible to run gta4.



Sorry actually have xfx 8600gt 256 mb


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Then you can play at 800x600 Rendering:- very high Textures:-Medium View:-2 Vehicle density:-100 Shadow density:-100.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Then you can play at 800x600 Rendering:- very high Textures:-Medium View:-2 Vehicle density:-100 Shadow density:-100.


Shadow & Vehicle density to 100?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

^^rofl...killer settings.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 16, 2009)

i am not able to play at playable framerates. Please help me i have xfx 8600gt and config in siggy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

What settings are you currently playing at?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2009)

*URGENT HELP REQUIRED.*

guys while modding i mistakeably deleted the *NON MODDED* ORIGINAL VISUAL SETTINGS(DAT FILE) FILE.

now the game dosent start please can anyone upload it for me.

you will find it in c:\ rockstar games\gta4\common\data\visual settings.



please do help.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 16, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What settings are you currently playing at?



Even if i play 800X600 and everything else at min, i am not getting playable framerates


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

1GB RAM = no GTA IV


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> 1GB RAM = no GTA IV



If just upgrading the ram will solve my prob?


----------



## Who (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah upgrading RAM will make things lot faster & smoother , you see GTA IV requires minimum of 2 GB  ram , so 1 GB is very low , let me put it for you if you buy the best CPU & GPU out there with 1 GB ram GTA IV will be still very slow , so i advise to upgrade your ram to 2 GB atleast , also ram is pretty cheap these days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 17, 2009)

> ^^rofl...killer settings.


no shadow density i set it to full it is actually 16. Others are as I mentioned. Current settings *warning* 273/240 mb *warning* but game runs as smooth as butter.


----------



## anispace (Jan 19, 2009)

Finished the game on sunday..... the ending was a letdown though. It seemed abrupt. Bulgarin somehow disappeared from the storyline. I would be really pissed if the storyline continued in the X360 episodes.

Anyone know if the X360, GTA4 episodic content is exclusive forever or only for 6-12 months or something like that. But anyways I dont think Rockstar would release GTA4 episodes for PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought the storyline was perfect. The end was filled with total desire for Niko's revenge (Revenge ending). That drove him & Jacob towards hunting down Pegorino & delivering what he truly deserved, Death. The chapter was named accordingly, so you should have seen this coming. I loved the way Niko was so passionate about Kate & after her death he felt a great sense of anger. He wanted to wipe the slate clean after finishing off Dimitri but Pegorino had to push him. This could have only led to one ending & that is what the game delivered. Had it gone any other way with Niko forgiving him & stuff like that then that would have really made me want to kill somebody.

I loved the way character development had taken place in this game. Each incident had some sort of effect on the protagonist. The ending of the game was to finally end things the way Niko had borne all that he had done throughout the game. I wish Pegorino had put up some sort of fight on Hope Island instead of just hiding behind a tree but then again atleast he didn't jump in the water. 

As for the DLC for GTA IV, Lost & Damned, it's an exclusive 360 download. MS has paid sh*t load of money for it. We won't be seeing it on the PC anytime soon. Also none of the current storyline is linked with it in anyway. It's a new beginning but the same city.


----------



## anispace (Jan 20, 2009)

yup the storyline was perfect... i never said it wasnt. But just that the ending could have been better. Bulgarin totally dissapeared from the game and he was the main reason Niko came to Liberty. They could have atleast let Niko kill him or something. 

But overall a really great game. Worth every rupee I spent buying it. And to top it all I played this on my 3.5yr old HP Pavilion.(P4 with 1.25GB RAM and Geforce 8400GS) 

Never got anything above 20FPS at 1024*768 res, but still very much playable.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 20, 2009)

hi guys 
my query is regarding the GTAIV (original disk) installation 
i bought GTAIV yesterday....during installation there were some crc errors (i think 4) i just ignored it and continued with installation the instal was complete...
but the folder showed up 14.9gb space aquired on disk but on box it is written 16gb minimum space im confused.....is 14.9gb full installed or im missing some thing help me out guys....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope. That's the correct install size. 16GB free space is an approximation.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2009)

I am on the mission "Hung out to dry"..
I just started the game yesterday night and its really awesome..

I play the game with a 7600GT and even with that too, the graphics look awesome.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 21, 2009)

Please can someone upload this folder. i deleted it by mistake.

D:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\common\shaders\win32_30_nv7


----------



## chavo (Jan 22, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Please can someone upload this folder. i deleted it by mistake.
> 
> D:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\common\shaders\win32_30_nv7



here is rs link
*rapidshare.com/files/187477094/win32_30_nv7.rar.html


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Guys,seems bit OFFTOPIC but i have to ask it. The game just gives an playable FPS at an average of 14 with my current setup (P4 3.06GHz,2GB,7600GT,at lowest settings ).But sometimes it went down to 4-5 FPS(especially at the foggy time and rainy effects) which is unplayable.Its really frustrating. If i change the gfx card to an 8600GT, will it give a playable FPS of 20-30 at lowest settings or i have to change both proccy and GFX?
I am on shoe string budget and have some 3k in hand.Thats the reason i chose 8600GT.
Please help me out guys.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 22, 2009)

P4 + 8600GT = Bottleneck

Though you will get some 8-9FPS more...so buy the card right now and upgrade the proccy later .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm.. The Answer seems what i expected. OK. Anyhow i'll buy the 8600GT now and will upgrade the procy a month later.. 
Anyway, i just now finish the first mission with Little Jacob(Sneaking at the upstairs and shoot those *******s). I found only less time to play games and i just finish two missions per day. I think i'll finish the game before the new year


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Just now finished the mission "Rigged to Blow".Man, the explosion effects were awesome. I am getting fully involved with the game.


----------



## RMN (Jan 25, 2009)

@raj...yeah dude i was really impressed with that.

btw for PC users...and Update patch is available now,few bugs fixed and few more Graphic settings available.
except for texture and one more option i put everything high on my HD4850 and was pretty smooth except that when i move around the camera with the mouse there is a little skip in FPS...i should try with Vsync off!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 25, 2009)

i am using a *cough* version, will that affect it and wat abt my saves on updating with newest patch out on jan 24


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 25, 2009)

^No idea about your saves but I heard that using the pirated version might give you the 'drunken cam' .

BTW, why did you pirate it ? The game is dirt cheap and its worth it... IMO its worth more!


----------



## RMN (Jan 25, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> i am using a *cough* version, will that affect it and wat abt my saves on updating with newest patch out on jan 24



im using the  *cough* version...except for crashes(which are present in the genuine ver too) i have no probs.
im using the latest patch too.
but if you don't have the  *cough* version yet id advice you too get the original(since its really cheap and worth it)...can save you loads of time with installation etc.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2009)

i would suggest you guys not to talk about pirated version in the thread please..


----------



## quan chi (Feb 4, 2009)

i repeat.

guys while modding i mistakeably deleted the NON MODDED ORIGINAL VISUAL SETTINGS(DAT FILE) FILE.

now the game dosent start please can anyone upload it for me.

you will find it in c:\ rockstar games\gta4\common\data\visual settings.



please do help.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 4, 2009)

^^what The Fu*k???

_[Mod edit: @quan chi, this was for a spam post from above that got deleted._]


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2009)

Just finished the Mission "Blow Your Cover" and the new city is just awesome.
I spend most of times in TW@ to check mails from Brucie about the cars he needed. And esp the spam mails and mail sent by Roman.They were interesting.
I just put a hold for missions and start roaming around the city.Its really interesting.

Playing the game w/o cheat is really painful.
I finish the Blow ur cover mission after 11 attempts as at each attempt i ran out of bullets or health.
Ebenthough, i dont use cheat till now...


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 8, 2009)

^Actually I find this game relatively easy without cheats than the previous GTAs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 8, 2009)

Why would one need cheats in the first place?  It takes away most of the fun that is present in completing the main storyline. Some missions are just frustrating but after a few attempts you learn the tricks to complete it. Before starting any mission, be sure to stop by at the weapons shop. You can buy all the ammo & armour you would need. I had around 6 RPG's loaded for the last mission & rest of them pumped to the max ammo. Took a few agonising tries but completed it. 

If you're still not able to complete any mission, you could use the trainers which are available on the internet.


----------



## tiger_ziper (Feb 8, 2009)

Please can someone send the file.....it doesnt work
the files of

F:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\pc\data\maps\jersey\nj_04e

..thanx


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Just finished the Mission "Blow Your Cover" and the new city is just awesome.
> I spend most of times in TW@ to check mails from Brucie about the cars he needed. And esp the spam mails and mail sent by Roman.They were interesting.
> I just put a hold for missions and start roaming around the city.Its really interesting.
> 
> ...




GTA 4 is the eqasiest game in the GTA series.I dunno why u prefer to use cheats.
Try improving your relation ship with Little Jacob.He will supply you with armour and weapons for cheap.Always call him before doing a tough mission and buy armour and truckloads of ammo.Though I haven't tried it call Kiki Jenkins when you are pursued by the cops.She will get rid of them.Also if  your mission is to attack and destroy some place,then before going and attacking get to good sniping position near the target and snipe as many as u can.
And even after trying all this if you are not successful on a mission use some walkthroughs like this : *www.mahalo.com/Grand_Theft_Auto_4_Walkthrough

It helped me complete the last mission which was very tough.Showed me a shortcut.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Mahalo rockz. I prefer this site for any walkout. Completed the game twice. 2nd time i made different choices to play all the missions. But without CHEATS. I hate cheats coz they spoil the fun of the game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, i said that playing games w/o cheat is painful. Though, i am still playing it w/o any cheat till now. 
Cause i hate of using cheats in games , as it takes out most of the fun as Ethan_Hunt says.
Even i complete the mission "Deconstruction for Beginners" after seven attempts as i am not so good in shooting using covers. Anyhow i learned from all those mistakes and finish ir at my eight attempt, w/o any *cheat*.
I am just saying.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

^^he is having problem with shortcuts i guess.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe..


----------



## tiger_ziper (Feb 10, 2009)

its not a shortcut problem this file is corrupted because of that the last city isnt working.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2009)

lol.. thats was for me.. not for u tiger_ziper...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2009)

Now i can able to use Little Jacob's special offer, yes guns for cheap....
And chopper from Brucie... Game is getting damn good and story is really excellent...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank god this game won 'Game of the year' award on Spike TV game awards. I got the whole show just to watch this game win. Absolutely deserving game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2009)

Do cars in GTA IV are licensed?? Or are they non-lincensed as in previous GTAs??

[offtopic: When does Spike TV awards come and in which channel, I really want to see a good Games' Channel after GamerTV on TenSports ]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2009)

^Nope. They aren't licensed. Rockstar already spent a fortune on paying for the licenses of the audio tracks. Licensing the cars would have been an overkill. Although there is a mod for getting the real names of cars over the GTA forums. You might want to apply that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Thnx . What's the progress of 'your' GTA IV?? 

[offtopic: Are there any Games' show on TV?? Please tell me ]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2009)

62% was were I left the game at & completed it's main storyline. 

Currently there are no shows like Gamer TV. You could try GAME which used to air on Star Sports but that too got pulled off the air I guess.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Yeah, which was coming at 6pm on ESPN. But they pulled it off.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 20, 2009)

"GAME" is a really biased show.They give all EA games high scores as they are their main sponsors.They even said pro street was a good game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2009)

guys help me please..i boight gta4 yesterday, didnt start the single player though, but whenever i try to login into live, even after entering a valid id, it doesnt work, it says cannot download profile...what the hell should i do??


----------



## unni (Feb 24, 2009)

Please give me a link for a working trainer (hoping something like GTA SA Center is available) for GTA4 1.0.2.0. I tried one, but didn't work. Also, I am looking for 100% save game. 
After close to 80 hours of playing, reached at 20%. Don't want to spend any more time in these times of recession.


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 2, 2009)

> *The Lost and Damned Unlocked IS the first heavily modified mod for the PC version of Grand Theft Auto PC. The Lost and Damned unlocked,
> Lost and Damned is the first DLC expansion for GTA IV and this unlock mod provides custom made scripts, textures transforming GTA IV, and includes some of The Lost and Damned unlocked files that were actually left inside the PC version of the game. Niko will be transformed into biker Lost and Damned Johnny with biker jacket, gloves, bike, weapons, and extra features. *
> 
> 
> ...



*games.softpedia.com/progDownload/GTA-IV-Addon-The-Lost-and-Damned-Unlocked-Download-34731.html
 or 
 *www.softnull.com/15142-grand-...nlock-mod.html 

Will someone try !!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Wait? So is this just the costume additions or we have a storyline added as well?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Will the story change? It will be more excited if the story is different from GTA 4.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Crap just noticed the 100% game save thingy. This is just GTA IV with a Lost & Damned skin. No changes to the storyline whatsoever.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2009)

Can we enable AA in GTA IV?? The game looks like "oh! sh|t". I installed the game right now & it's awesome! But AA........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

We can't enable AA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2009)

^Why the F??? It looks bad. No forcing AAs, eh??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Forcing doesn't help either. They have a blur filter added instead which can be activated by pressing the 'P' key. It reduces the jagged edges slightly but the screen looks way too blurry.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

^SH|T! Anyway, it keeps getting stuck. What's the problem?? I patched it to 1.0.2.0. Is the patch a problem?? And how to save the game offline!? Everytime I go to the safehouse, it says "You are not logged in. Game cannot be saved". What the hell, people?? Please help me......


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

Just create a new Live offline account(which is just part of the game.) by disconnecting ur net connection.... And then u set to go...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

How to create Live offline account?? Please help me. And why does the game gets stuck now & then???


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

Just install the game.when u start the game for first time, it asks u to register for a live account if u dont have one. Just choose it as offline and register a new account. Thats it. Hope u get a original copy of the game instead of a 15Rs *cough* version of the game...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

I borrowed it from my friend. It's original. But why the stucks' happening???


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

May be some problem with ur windows installation.. i dont face any stucks like u. Dude i m playing it with my P4, and the only time it get stuck is while in the game, is the rainy and foggy effect. Otherwise its good for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

No, no. I figured it out. It's my PALiT, I OCed it too much


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

I even OCed my 7600GT  but have no problems faced yet...


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 8, 2009)

hey guys i've got a unique problem.. after completing the game i had stopped playing the game for a long time and just last week i played and everything was fine. but when i started the game today the RSClub took a long time to load up and when it loads up i click the play button and the command prompt comes up.. thats it nothing after that.. i've waited for sometime but nothing happens. i even reinstalled it but the same problem persist..  can anyone help?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo! Here's another problem for me. When I was playing Vald's "Clean Getaway" Mission, I took the Blista Compact to the lockups, but after that the "garage" seems to be closed, it's not opening at all even if I honk. When I get out of vehicle, I can't get in! I've read in many forums that some users have this prob. What's this people?? They say it's "Phucing" patch 1.0.2.0. Is it true??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> hey guys i've got a unique problem.. after completing the game i had stopped playing the game for a long time and just last week i played and everything was fine. but when i started the game today the RSClub took a long time to load up and when it loads up i click the play button and the command prompt comes up.. thats it nothing after that.. i've waited for sometime but nothing happens. i even reinstalled it but the same problem persist..  can anyone help?


Was the internet connection enabled? Try disabling it & then try to run the game.



			
				nvidiageek said:
			
		

> Yo! Here's another problem for me. When I was playing Vald's "Clean Getaway" Mission, I took the Blista Compact to the lockups, but after that the "garage" seems to be closed, it's not opening at all even if I honk. When I get out of vehicle, I can't get in! I've read in many forums that some users have this prob. What's this people?? They say it's "Phucing" patch 1.0.2.0. Is it true??


Never had this issue. Looks like the 1.0.2.0 patch has created more problems than fixing it. You'll probably have to uninstall & re-install the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2009)

anybody playing online??.....


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 10, 2009)

Please suggest any online store where I can buy GTA 4?

nextworld.in has been blacklisted by google.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

try itwares..


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 10, 2009)

^No GTA4 there 
Any other?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm... if you live in a metropolitan city, then try PlanetM, Music World and Landmark kinda shops. 
If not then try with Lynx-India and amazon...


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 10, 2009)

^I went to Planet M,Music World and Oberon Mall here at Cochin last month,but those n00bs havent heard of any GTA after San Andreas.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

So you left with no option other than lynx-india and amazon(I wonder whether amazon ships it to India or not)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

Amazon doesn't ship any products to India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

^^As i predict..


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 10, 2009)

NO GTA in lynx-india


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2009)

Any good graphical mods, eh? Please.........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Any good graphical mods, eh?? Please................


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, WTF is the problem with this sh!tty game. It's getting really frustating. I reinstalled this game to uninstall that Phucing patch v1.2, & now when I install the game, it doesn't run! The command prompt just comes up & goes, that's it. RGSC won't run & that so-called "GoTY" Game doesn't run! WTF people?? Please help me!


----------



## dude09 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey where can I buy this game online (probably using paypal) in India? I'm in Ahmedabad Gujarat.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2009)

yes, you can go to ebay.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2009)

guys toaday i player online on free roam ..

and a guy named kingcrowe was there.. whtever i do ... his health didnt go down one bit ??


how is it ??

please


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 26, 2010)

hey i have core 2 quad 2.4 ghz, 512 8600 gt graphic card and 2 gb ram. I am not able to play the game properly.  i fps come at 30 at mediam setting but it does not run smoothly. i have installed latest driver but then also it doesnot work. please help me!


----------

